# Patchverlauf



## Sterntaler (30. September 2008)

*Zusammenfassung vom 29. September*



> *Generelle Änderungen und Fehlerkorrekturen*
> 
> In einigen sehr seltenen Fällen, wurde die Waffe von Spielern beim Einloggen zerstört. Dies wurde behoben.
> Ein Fehler mit dem Chat-Kanal in der Chaoswüste wurde behoben, der einige Spieler daran hinderte, die Bereichschat in dieser Zone zu erreichen.
> ...


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

Vielen Dank. Schuss vor'n Bug der ganzen GOA-Info-Politik Flamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sterntaler (30. September 2008)

Die gleichen Notizen finden sich auch schon längst im Patcher. Man muss nur mal den Text dort im Fenster etwas runterscrollen.

Allerdings gebe ich zu, dass sie ein wenig unter dem Hinweis zum Klonen und den kleinen Servern versteckt sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (30. September 2008)

Danke =) hatte die schon gesucht und ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet dier hier im Buffed forum zu finden =)


----------



## HGVermillion (30. September 2008)

Es tut halt einfach die anwesenheit gut, die einen Flamen halt inzwischen über GOA und die anderen machen Böse witze darüber warum sie sich nicht sehen lassen.


----------



## Softi (30. September 2008)

Bzgl Patches, wo kann man eigentlich BUG Meldungen einreichen ? Bzw ich weiss ncithmal obs wirklich Bugs sind.


Es ist recht ungewöhnlich, das z.B dir HP und Buffbars nicht sofert auf Heilung und Buffs / Debuffs reagieren, sondern 
so ein Verzögerungs-Checker eingebaut ist (o,5 sek?). Das ist hochgradig verwirrend, wenn man aus anderen Spielen eine 
andere, sofortige Reaktion gewohnt ist. Da scheint mir was technisch nicht gut gelöst zu sein. Kann man das mal auf die
Wunschliste von Features schreiben ? Prio High ?

Und. Meine HP/AP Balken verschwinden sehr oft bei Party Mitgliedern. Gibts dafür schon ein Bug / Patch ?


----------



## Gumja (30. September 2008)

Softi schrieb:


> Und. Meine HP/AP Balken verschwinden sehr oft bei Party Mitgliedern. Gibts dafür schon ein Bug / Patch ?


*Eine Augenbraue heb*
A) Schau dir mal deine Einstellungen an... das kann man einstellen...
 Ist der Lebensbalken weg... ist derjenige voll geheilt und gesund...


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2008)

Softi schrieb:


> Und. Meine HP/AP Balken verschwinden sehr oft bei Party Mitgleidern. Gibts dafür schon ein Bug / Patch ?



Das ist normal, ist auch bei dir so... wenn der HP Balken voll ist verschwindet die HP leiste langsam um nicht das Bild weiter zu blockieren, wenn du oder deine Gruppenmitglieder verletzt werden erscheint sie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (30. September 2008)

Softi schrieb:


> Und. Meine HP/AP Balken verschwinden sehr oft bei Party Mitgliedern. Gibts dafür schon ein Bug / Patch ?


Ist kein Bug, solange du volle HP und Aktionspunkte hast werden die Balken aus Gründen der besseren übersicht ausgeblendet, sobald du Schaden erleidest kommt der Balken wieder.


----------



## Shrukan (30. September 2008)

Frage mich gerade welcher Exploit beim Phoenixtor gemeint ist.


----------



## Recc (30. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ist kein Bug, solange du volle HP und Aktionspunkte hast werden die Balken aus Gründen der besseren übersicht ausgeblendet, sobald du Schaden erleidest kommt der Balken wieder.




das problem dabei is das es zwar eine einstellungsmöglichkeit gibt ob man das augeblendet haben will oder nicht ... dies aber wehement ignoriert wird^^
die dinger werden ausgeblendet ob mans will oder nicht


----------



## Gortek (30. September 2008)

Danke für die Infos.

Cheers


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> das problem dabei is das es zwar eine einstellungsmöglichkeit gibt ob man das augeblendet haben will oder nicht ... dies aber wehement ignoriert wird^^
> die dinger werden ausgeblendet ob mans will oder nicht



Es gibt Einstellungen für das Einblenden der Lebensbalken aber diese ändern afaik nur die Anzeige die über den Köpfen der Chars ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asses (30. September 2008)

*@ GOA-Team*
*
ich hab nochmal ne dringendste bitte/frage/verlagen/... usw. *

und zwar könnt ihr auf allen servern ein handel channel machen wo man seine items posten kann die man los werden möchte .. das fehlt noch sehr bei dem game !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich schätze viele gamer die war zocken fehlt das feature auch ?! wenn ihr das lest bitte ich euch um rückmeldung ob dies ginge oder ob das für die nächste zeit schon geplant ist ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße Asses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anusanna (30. September 2008)

So weit die Bugfixes. Danke dafür. 
Ich hoffe das dann auch bald Änderungen in der Spielmechanik vorgenommen werden, auf die ich mir keinen Reim machen kann, bzw wo ich sie für deplatziert halte. Stichwort: Nur alle 22sek Post verschicken; viel zu viele Gebiets-channel ( /1 Chat). Aber ich schweife ab...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (30. September 2008)

Asses schrieb:


> *@ GOA-Team*
> *
> ich hab nochmal ne dringendste bitte/frage/verlagen/... usw. *
> 
> ...




voll dagegen .... kein world spam channel bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asses (30. September 2008)

was das doch sonst sau scheiße ? wie möchtest du denn bitte gute items bekommen ? oder sonstige sachen los werden ? außerdem was spricht dagegen ? 

Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2008)

Asses schrieb:


> was das doch sonst sau scheiße ? Was?
> wie möchtest du denn bitte gute items bekommen ? RvR machen
> oder sonstige sachen los werden ? AH
> außerdem was spricht dagegen ? Schau dir an was in anderen spielen in solchen Channels los ist... dann wage es dich nochmal das zu fragen
> ...


----------



## Skela (30. September 2008)

Was bedeutet:
"Spieler werden nicht länger in Warteschlangen für Szenarien im falschen Abschnitt eingereiht"?
Heißt das man kann sich nicht mehr durch rumfliegen in allen drei möglichen Szenarien einreihen lassen?


----------



## Lennox2k (30. September 2008)

Also Item-Verlinkung finde ich generell eine gute Sache - solange es nicht in "Spam" ausartet. 

Ich wollte auch schon einige Items loswerden und es ist nicht gerade einfach, einen Gegenstand mit mehreren Atributen im Chat zu beschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine weitere nützliche Sache wäre, wenn man die Spieler im Chat direkt (mittels rechter Maustaste) einladen, chatten, ignorieren, etc. könnte. 

Diese Features sollten auf jeden Fall noch ins Spiel eingepflegt werden. 


Gruß
Lennox


----------



## Recc (30. September 2008)

Lennox2k schrieb:


> Also Item-Verlinkung finde ich generell eine gute Sache - solange es nicht in "Spam" ausartet.
> 
> Ich wollte auch schon einige Items loswerden und es ist nicht gerade einfach, einen Gegenstand mit mehreren Atributen im Chat zu beschreiben
> 
> ...



es gibt mittlerweile n addon womit man items im chat posten kann ...

das mit den namen kommt hoffentlich noch spätstens wenn die shádôwárîórs kommen wird das mit dem manuel eingeben schwer^^ 
(obwohl antürlich die frage bleibt ob man mit solchen leuten reden will)


----------



## Huslesk (30. September 2008)

Skela schrieb:


> Was bedeutet:
> "Spieler werden nicht länger in Warteschlangen für Szenarien im falschen Abschnitt eingereiht"?
> Heißt das man kann sich nicht mehr durch rumfliegen in allen drei möglichen Szenarien einreihen lassen?



ich glaube eher, dass man nicht in ein orkscenario versehentlich eingereiht wird, obwohl man im elfengebiet ist. würd weit mehr sinn ergeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrobs (30. September 2008)

Lennox2k schrieb:


> Also Item-Verlinkung finde ich generell eine gute Sache - solange es nicht in "Spam" ausartet.
> 
> Ich wollte auch schon einige Items loswerden und es ist nicht gerade einfach, einen Gegenstand mit mehreren Atributen im Chat zu beschreiben
> 
> ...



Es gibt hier bei Buffed ein AddOn mit dem du Items ins Chatfenster verlinken kannst. Geht allerdings nur bei Items welche in deiner Tasche sind.
Bei Punkt 2 geb ich dir vollkommen recht. Is schon noch etwas umständlich das ganze.
Edit: Mist war zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asses (30. September 2008)

ja dann stehtd as da aber ales als text und nichts anderes ... dann kann man nicht mal seh ob das epic dorp ist oder world drop und so weiter ... bei wow ist das doch auch nicht ausgeartet ? oder irre ich mich da? 

wenn bald nicht irgendwie so was kommt ... werd ich wieder zu wow übersteigen !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (30. September 2008)

Asses schrieb:


> ja dann stehtd as da aber ales als text und nichts anderes ... dann kann man nicht mal seh ob das epic dorp ist oder world drop und so weiter ... bei wow ist das doch auch nicht ausgeartet ? oder irre ich mich da?


lol und ob das ausgeartet ist...ich hab gegen Ende meiner Karriere in WoW mehr "Gilde sucht Healer für Kara" und "Verkaufe mei Mudder"-Scheiss gelesen als Handel.

Wenn du in WAR was kaufen oder verkaufen willst, guckst ins Auktionshaus und Ende. EIne Item-Verlinkung fände ich allerding gut, für Items die ich gerne der Gilde präsentieren würde.

Und wenn du zu faul bist das AH in WAR zu durchsuchen....viel Spaß in WoW....doofes Spiel...alles Mist ohne so einen Channel. Auf Huss haben die User übrigens einen eigenen erstellt per /channeljoin....aber für sowas bist du anscheinend zu begrenzt!


----------



## Asses (30. September 2008)

hast wow selber gepieltl und kommst jetzt an "viel Spaß in WoW....doofes Spiel..."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja mla gucken ws kommt .. . aber irgendwie sowas soll das man wenigstens freunden oder so was posten kann ...


----------



## Lennox2k (30. September 2008)

Das Add-On "Mostly Harmless Item Linker" habe ich schon integriert - werde aber damit nicht "warm". 
Sobald ich es in den Chat verlinke, erscheint eine komische Zahlen- und Buchstabenfolge... 

Ich werde es nochmal re-installieren und schauen, ob es danach funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Franx (30. September 2008)

Danke für die Infos   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vermisse aber schon irgendwie ein offi. Forum wo man dann direkt mit den Entwicklern und CMs kommunizieren kann.


----------



## Churchak (30. September 2008)

statt nes handelschannels solln sie lieber fix nen spammelden knopf einbaun ! man hat mich heut 4 mal angesendet und gefragte ob ich ned für euronen gold kaufen möchte. wozu ich in WAR goldkaufen soll ist mir allerdings immer noch schleierhaft da ich irgendwie nie auch nur annähernt nen mangel hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (30. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> statt nes handelschannels solln sie lieber fix nen spammelden knopf einbaun ! man hat mich heut 4 mal angesendet und gefragte ob ich ned für euronen gold kaufen möchte. wozu ich in WAR goldkaufen soll ist mir allerdings immer noch schleierhaft da ich irgendwie nie auch nur annähernt nen mangel hab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sei nicht so schreibfaul ^^ sowas wird dann halt manuel gemeldet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich hab bisher nicht 1 goldverkäufer gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (30. September 2008)

Weiß jamand wo genau die beiden Rufhändler im zweiten Abschnitt hingestellt wurden?


----------



## Strafpredigt (30. September 2008)

Asses schrieb:


> hast wow selber gepieltl und kommst jetzt an "viel Spaß in WoW....doofes Spiel..."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mit doofes Spiel war von ihm glaube ich darauf bezogen, was noch dahinter stand.
Nämlich das Du scheinbar WAR doof findest, wenn es keinen Handelchannel gibt.
Wer ein Spiel verlässt, weil es eine bestimmte Art von Chat nicht standardmäßig aktiviert hat... Tut mir leid, das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ausserdem ist es möglich einen eigenen Handelchannel zu erstellen, welcher dann sogar Weltweit zugespammt werden kann. Man müsste nur ein bisschen Werbung dafür machen und dann siehst Du ja ob genug Interesse besteht.

In WoW werde ich erst einmal gezwungen diesen Channel lesen zu müssen und kann ihn ausblenden. Hier steht es mir frei, ob ich so eine Spamschleuder betreten möchte oder nicht. Meiner Meinung nach die bessere Lösung.
Für die Verkäufer natürlich ein größerer Aufwand aber wie schon gesagt, gibt es immer noch das Auktionshaus.

Zu den Patchnotes: Joar auf auf.. macht weiter so. Es ist ja noch einiges zu tun :-P


----------



## Oswulf (30. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Frage mich gerade welcher Exploit beim Phoenixtor gemeint ist.


Also gestern Abend konnte man immer noch auf unfaire weise eine eroberte Flagge "parken". Entweder ist mit dem Exploit was anderes gemeint oder der Fix war nicht so dolle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (30. September 2008)

Ich will endlich lesen das meine Feuerzauberinen beim befehl /special nicht mal angeschwollene augen kriegt xD


----------



## kirg (30. September 2008)

@Strafpredigt

Was hat das bitte mit aussuchen zu tun , in War war einfach (zumindest bis jetzt) kein Handelschannel vorgesehen und gut ist?
Hier besteht die Möglichkeit einen channel zu eröffnen aber ganz sicher nicht an dem alle teilnehmen.
Die wesentlich bessere Lösung ist es einen zu implementieren den alle sehen und den jeder nach belieben ausstellen kann, aus dem einfachen grund weil hier jeder die Möglichkeit hat an ihm teilzunehmen oder nicht.
Mit nem channel den ich selber in War eröffne um zu handeln werde ich sicherlich nicht sehr weit kommen weil kein Schwein da ist und sich die Mühe macht dafür auch noch zu werben um vieleicht 50 Leute da reinzukriegen,totaler Schwachsinn.
Du kaufst doch auch ein Auto (viersitzer) wo auch 4 sitze drinne sind und nicht einen mit 2 wo nur die möglichkeit besteht noch 2 einzusetzen.
Versteh das bitte nicht als "Flame" aber überdenke nochmal deine Aussage.


----------



## Thug (30. September 2008)

Handelschannel!!!  ja  unbedingt, damit die hässlichen Chinesen wieder Ihre scheisse im Chat posten!!  Ganz dickes Need Ihr Flachzangen...

Edit:

Wer wirklich was kaufen will macht sich auch die Mühe und schaut ins AH! Und das gibt es doch wohl, also ist ein TradeChannel so überflüssig wie ein Kropf am Hals!


----------



## Geige (30. September 2008)

super wär wenn du von jem was in der chat zeile ließt
wenn du direkt durch links/rechts-klick auf seinen namen in der chat zeile ihn anwhsipern könntest!

ach ja n offizieles forum (wenigstens für bugs/anregungen) wäre wirklich super!


----------



## airace (30. September 2008)

ähm ich hab da mall eine frage ich hab schon ein Ticket geschrieben aber keine Antwort bekommen...
mein Treiba macht ein auf Schamane... 
hört sich doof an ist aber so, 
er steht wie eine Schamane. ( Stütz sich auf seinen nicht vorhandenen stock auf) 
Und Spells macht er auch wie ein Schamane ( beim schuss "Welcha Blocka" haut er mit seinen nicht vorhanden stock auf den boden ...) 
Bitte Kai sag meinen Treiba das er sich wie ein Treiba zu verhalten soll 
sonst bekommt er haue von den Jungz ;-)

Mfg Airace...aka Grobna von Carroburg


----------



## Strafpredigt (30. September 2008)

Hm kirg, evtl. ist es ja möglich das ein fester Handelschannel eingerichtet wird, ähnlich wie der allgemeine, so dass dem jeder beitreten kann. Aber nicht muss!
Wer möchte kann dann da rein und alle die einen Handelschannel wollen sind da drin.
Dann müssen nicht diejenigen die es nicht wollen, da erst wieder raus.

Das kommt mir nämlich so vor wie mit der Kirchensteuer: Erstmal musste zahlen, wenn Du es nicht willst, musst Du noch eine Bearbeitungsgebühr bezahlen, damit Du es nicht mehr zahlen musst.
Und sowas geht mir nunmal ziemlich auf die Nerven.


@airace das ist doch ein super Vorteil. Du siehst für den Gegner so aus als ob Du Heiler bist und wirst vom Gegner als erstes ins Ziel genommen während eure Orks von anderen Heilern am Leben gehalten werden und auf den Gegner einprügeln können.
Du bist der Joker in jedem Scenario :-)

Ok auf dauer wirds für dich sicher nicht so schön sein, ich hoffe das Dir da bald geholfen wird.


----------



## airace (30. September 2008)

mhh Stimmt...^^

aber auf dauer geht ein das echt auf den Sack ^^ 
naja malschaun oder ich hack mich ins spiel und mach einen neue Hybrid klasse den Squig-schamanen xD
der kämpft mit dem bogen und kann heilen ist das ne super idee oder ^^ ne spass beiseite 
ok bin dan mal weg weiter mein "Squig-Schamanen" spielen ;-)

mfg airace...aka Groban von Carroburg


----------



## seppix@seppix (30. September 2008)

Sollen sich gefälligst mal den SK vorknöpfen der is im Pve scheisse


----------

